# New Sig P365 X Macro



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Well it's probable no new news but Sig has come up with a game changer in the P365, the X Macro.with 17 rounds... I ran into one, at a gun show at a great price. so I jumped on it. I love it, shoots good, fells good and looks good, it's a no brainer. Plus I just purchased 2 more X Macro grip modules and 2 more 17 round magazines, they've just became available now.

I've read where some are a bit confused about the X Macro so I go over a few things about it. It has a 3.1 barrel, you cannot put a 3.7" barrel in the X Macro. I have 4- P365's... 1- X Macro....1- Spectre comp....1-XL...1- Micro...
Since Sig has made the X Macro grip module and 17 round mags available now, so if you're thinking about getting some you'll need to get it fast they will be sold out very soon. I put the Macro grip module on my small Micro P365 and it looks super and I can use a 17 round mag in it wow, of coarse if you want to do it you'll have to trim about 1/2 " off the front rail because it's a little longer, it's easy, I done it with some of my P320's

If You now own a 365 XL you can now get a X-Macro grip module and additional 17 round magazine, so you'll have a 3.7 barrel in the X Macro grip ( remember the X Macro has the 3.1" barrel ) The 17 round mags fits in all P365's...I put the 17 round mag into my small Micro that has a Wilson Combat XL 12 round grip module and to my surprise it only hangs down a little, plus if you have the origional Micro and get the 17 round mags Sig includes the 2 base plates to fill in the space created by using a 17 rounder in the micro pistol or the XL. 

The XMacro now has me re thinking about my P320's a bit. I have 3- P320's...I- AXG PRO full size....1- AXG X Compact that I purchased a Norsso Reptile slide for. and 1- X Compact with a Killer Innovations slide for and I love them all but...
after shooting the X Macro it's by far the Sig I like the most. 

Lastly most know, that the Glock 19 is a great size gun that most people think fits the best. I've owned 3 19's in the past. I now have moved away from Glocks to the superior sig P320's and the P365's. Anyway the only "slight" drawback of the Sig P320's is that it has a little slide heaviness feel to it and the Glock 19 doesn't have that. The point I'm getting to is that the new Sig P365 X Macro has the "lighter slide", plus a high hold and every dimension of the X Macro is superior the the Glock 19, plus the XMacro holds 17 rounds. I happen to shoot it better than the Glock 19's I used to own. The X Macro feels/shoots like a bigger gun, yet is smaller. Sigs P365 line of guns defines the lines capacity in smaller package and now moves into a bit bigger gun that's you can still CC and that's still smaller, unbelievable... IMO there's nothing better. Sorry for going on and on!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well.......I have the 365 with the X grip, and the 380 with the micro grip- guess I need one more.
I love this 365 model. Guess I need the 3.7 barrel with the macro?


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Well.......I have the 365 with the X grip, and the 380 with the micro grip- guess I need one more.
> I love this 365 model. Guess I need the 3.7 barrel with the macro?



Ya it gets a little complicated, you really have to think but more rounds is good huh. The XL with the XMacro grip is a great gun and the comp slides are also great. Sigs got us by the short hairs haha. 
I can't get over the idea that my P320's are not the very best but when you handle and shoot the 365 XMacro things change. But I still don't see my P320 going anywhere soon.

I don't have a 380, that's one that's on the list. What do you think of yours, I'm thinking the 380 in the Micro is a great combo


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will stick with my two Performance Center Shield Pluses


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

in the know said:


> ....I don't have a 380, that's one that's on the list. What do you think of yours, I'm thinking the 380 in the Micro is a great combo....


First off....I fell for the 9mm- it was good from the start. I got the X grip for it...and liked it even more. Just a fantastic gun.
A year later I got the 380- and could not believe how good it was. Very smooth shooting- big xray sights- I can do head shots on a silhouette at 30 yds with ease. It is my favorite- I carry it more than the 9mm. I got an X grip for it and liked it-BUT...it made it just long enough to be nearly too big to stick in my pocket. So- I put the micro back on it. I'll keep it micro. 
I have decided to get the XL now- and if it works as good as the others- that will be my armory from now on. I believe at present I would rather have the XL over the Macro.

I have shot a lot of guns over many years- it is obvious some are definitely better than others. But no gun of any make or model has given me the wow  factor like the 365.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I will stick with my two Performance Center Shield Pluses



There are some misguided gunmen in this world😁....PC Sheilds are nice guns Years ago I was into. S&W and had a few Shields and others, actually I shot them pretty good but I've moved on to "better than perfection", Sig module guns" My 365's are irreplaceable, none better of coarse that's IMO. I customize all my guns and Sig modular is key to doing that. 
Now make sure you don't get your hands on a P365X Macro and shoot it....you may never go back😍


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> First off....I fell for the 9mm- it was good from the start. I got the X grip for it...and liked it even more. Just a fantastic gun.
> A year later I got the 380- and could not believe how good it was. Very smooth shooting- big xray sights- I can do head shots on a silhouette at 30 yds with ease. It is my favorite- I carry it more than the 9mm. I got an X grip for it and liked it-BUT...it made it just long enough to be nearly too big to stick in my pocket. So- I put the micro back on it. I'll keep it micro.
> I have decided to get the XL now- and if it works as good as the others- that will be my armory from now on. I believe at present I would rather have the XL over the Macro.
> 
> I have shot a lot of guns over many years- it is obvious some are definitely better than others. But no gun of any make or model has given me the wow  factor like the 365.



I'm with you. hey I have no idea about the 380. I'm pretty sure it needs it's own grip module? I know the mags are different, arn't they a 9mm with a insert? Obviously a different barrel and maybe recoil spring, isn't the FCU the same as the 9mm. Back when I didn't get the 380 because 380 ammo was expensive and hard to get but things have changed. 
I know my wife would enjoy shooting it also.
As far as having the XL and the X Macro and which one I like better, I haven't shot them both back to back enough to make a good value judgment. Cost wise the XL is pretty much $600, then a grip module and 2 mags that's about $200, I don't know why I was so lucky but got my new XMacro for $769 OTD everything included at a gun show. Joe bob outfitters had the XMacro grip modules for $75 no shipping I purchased 2 and Ohama outdoors had XMacro mags for $45 and I believe no shipping. I think the 380 is in the near future🙂


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

in the know said:


> There are some misguided gunmen in this world😁....PC Sheilds are nice guns Years ago I was into. S&W and had a few Shields and others, actually I shot them pretty good but I've moved on to "better than perfection", Sig module guns" My 365's are irreplaceable, none better of coarse that's IMO. I customize all my guns and Sig modular is key to doing that.
> Now make sure you don't get your hands on a P365X Macro and shoot it....you may never go back😍


I have owned several Shields over the years. But the Shield plus fixes a big negative I always had with the original Shield. The grip was TOO thin. The slightly wider grip on the Shield Plus is just perfect, IMHO.That TINY bit of width makes the grip feel great.

Both of my Shield Plus pistols (a 3.1" and 4") are Performance Center models. The Shield Plus trigger is amazing, and the Performance Center trigger is MUCH better. Best factory trigger on a striker fired gun that I have ever shot. The PC version IS worth the money.

I am amazed at the accuracy of these 2 guns. And, both PC versions of the Shield Plus that I own have triggers that break at 3.25 to 3.5lbs.

I've owned 3 digits worth of guns over the past 30 years. These two guns are amazing. And, I love the factory fiber optic sights.

I respect that you like your Sigs. But I shoot my 4" PC Shield Plus almost equal in accuracy to my Combat Master. So, I am not switching to a Sig. Sorry....

I've actually owned 7 Sigs over the years. No plans for anymore. But, we are all free to have our own preference. Nothing wrong with thaf


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned several Shields over the years. But the Shield plus fixes a big negative I always had with the original Shield. The grip was TOO thin. The slightly wider grip on the Shield Plus is just perfect, IMHO.That TINY bit of width makes the grip feel great.
> 
> Both of my Shield Plus pistols (a 3.1" and 4") are Performance Center models. The Shield Plus trigger is amazing, and the Performance Center trigger is MUCH better. Best factory trigger on a striker fired gun that I have ever shot. The PC version IS worth the money.
> 
> ...



I to have have owned guns over the last 40+ years, most assuredly in the 3 digits. When I last shot in competition many years back I shot a few Wilson Combat 1911's, it was a fine gun with a great trigger. but since I no longer shoot in comp my Sig P365's have a very good defensive trigger, 4 to 5 lbs., good short reset that I wouldn't care to change, 

My Walter PPQ had the best all around factory trigger but my Sig p365 and my P320's have great triggers, especially for defensive guns and outings at the range. 
I'm not trying to sell you on buying Sig guns it was just fun to talk about. These are great days for guns there are so many great guns from quality Mfg's, it seems like there's new ones coming out by the month. Keep shooting!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

in the know said:


> Well it's probable no new news but Sig has come up with a game changer in the P365, the X Macro.with 17 rounds... I ran into one, at a gun show at a great price. so I jumped on it. I love it, shoots good, fells good and looks good, it's a no brainer. Plus I just purchased 2 more X Macro grip modules and 2 more 17 round magazines, they've just became available now.
> 
> I've read where some are a bit confused about the X Macro so I go over a few things about it. It has a 3.1 barrel, you cannot put a 3.7" barrel in the X Macro. I have 4- P365's... 1- X Macro....1- Spectre comp....1-XL...1- Micro...
> Since Sig has made the X Macro grip module and 17 round mags available now, so if you're thinking about getting some you'll need to get it fast they will be sold out very soon. I put the Macro grip module on my small Micro P365 and it looks super and I can use a 17 round mag in it wow, of coarse if you want to do it you'll have to trim about 1/2 " off the front rail because it's a little longer, it's easy, I done it with some of my P320's
> ...


You seem to be saying that an XL barrel won't fit in the XMacro slide. Is that true? Why? The XM slide is ported but it is the same length as the XL and the XL slide will fit nicely on the XM grip module.
What is a Micro P365? Are you referring to the original P365 or the P365 in .380 ACP>
The P365/380 has the same FCU and grip module as the P365/X/XL/XM. The slide is different but the magazines are the same dimensions (9mm and 380). The P365/380 has a spacer in the mag just like single stack 1911 mags have a spacer for 9mm.
The XM, 17 round mags will work in other P365s without modification (the reverse is not true). There is a gap between the bottom of the grip module and the mag though.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> You seem to be saying that an XL barrel won't fit in the XMacro slide. Is that true? Why? The XM slide is ported but it is the same length as the XL and the XL slide will fit nicely on the XM grip module.
> What is a Micro P365? Are you referring to the original P365 or the P365 in .380 ACP>
> The P365/380 has the same FCU and grip module as the P365/X/XL/XM. The slide is different but the magazines are the same dimensions (9mm and 380). The P365/380 has a spacer in the mag just like single stack 1911 mags have a spacer for 9mm.
> The XM, 17 round mags will work in other P365s without modification (the reverse is not true). There is a gap between the bottom of the grip module and the mag though.


 No the XL 3.7" barrel will not fit into the 365 Macro, it stops when you start trying to fit it in. Since the Macro is made for a 3'1" barrel, inside the slide there is now way to fit a 3.7" barrel, end of story. Micro is the original P365 To install a Macro grip on the Micro slide one just needs to trim the front of the dust cover so the grip end will end up equal to the end of the slide, as I said its a simple process with a dremel type tool or even a fine hack saw. 
For people that want have the 17 rounds, just buy the XMacro grip module and mags and put it on a XL or the Micro 365. Sig really has changed things in the CC arena, I'm loving it.


----------

